# New National Geographic Magazine App for iPad



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Just downloaded it today and was able to get the whole August issue for free download.  It was so nice to be able to zoom in the maps and make the print larger that I went ahead and bought a one year subscription for the $15 fee.  Recently, I received a snail mail offer for one year, but it was the $15 plus another $5.00 for shipping.  

It will be so nice not to have another magazine sitting around the house.  I was also able to install the issue on my computer.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I downloaded the free issue as well; I've been toying with the idea of subscribing, I wish they offered both print and iPad versions for a low price, that'd be hard to deny.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I subscribed to this a few weeks ago.... It is a gorgeous magazine on the iPad.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have this too.  I like the links that are embedded in the pages so that I can learn more about the subject or to look at more pretty pictures.
I also have food networks magazine but I think national geographic is superior in comparison.
barbara Kingsolver was a featured writer in the August issue too.


----------

